# Anyone who had successful treatment in Instituto marques in Barcelona?



## Jessy71 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi!!!

Is there anyone here that had successful treatment in IM in January 2011 or at any other time . I have a wonderful baby girl born through embryo donation in IM Barcelona in October 2011. Would be great to know.

Thanks!!!


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Yes, me! Eyes left! Will pm you  
Rlx


----------



## ElsieMay (Mar 17, 2007)

Me too - also a girl but from double donation!  I put up the spare embryos for adoption!   

EM


----------



## Jessy71 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi  EM!
Thanks for responding! I have just gone to bed to catch some sleep. I have had a busy day with my lively toddler. I am soooo tired. Will send you a  message tomorrow! 

Jessy


----------

